# BETA International



## beryls2001 (15 February 2015)

Is anyone on this forum going to BETA International next weekend?


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 February 2015)

I asked the same thing here, apparently not as not one person answered!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?691192-Anyone-going-to-Beta-this-year


----------



## beryls2001 (16 February 2015)

Strange. Anyway, will you be there?


----------



## beryls2001 (16 February 2015)

Sorry, ignore that, saw your post now...


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 February 2015)

lol, no giving it a rest this year been going on and off since 1987 when it was at Sandown Park at Esher. As I said it's too blingy and glamorous for me now.


----------



## beryls2001 (17 February 2015)

Yes, I must admit, what you were describing sounds much nicer. But anyway, I will be exhibiting.  So I do hope lots of people attend...


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 February 2015)

beryls2001 said:



			Yes, I must admit, what you were describing sounds much nicer. But anyway, I will be exhibiting.  So I do hope lots of people attend...
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, PM me with what you are exhibiting? I keep thinking about getting a stand there to exhibit my products and share the costs with another company I do manufacturing work for now and again but we just haven't got round to it yet!
Wish I had now as I wanted to collar that Debra Meaden and ask her a question!
Never mind, always next year, Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 February 2015)

Thanks for the PM I'm sure you'll do well with your product, good luck, Oz


----------



## humblepie (18 February 2015)

I am there on Monday visiting.   Beryls2001 if you would like to pm me, I will try and come and say hello.


----------



## beryls2001 (18 February 2015)

Would love to meet you, humblepie! PMing you now.


----------



## foraday (18 February 2015)

Coming along on Tuesday

Have given it a miss for 3 years so will see this year


----------



## beryls2001 (19 February 2015)

Maybe see you there, Foraday. I'm at stand B4.3...


----------



## Alec Swan (19 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol, no giving it a rest this year been going on and off since 1987 when it was at Sandown Park at Esher. As I said it's too blingy and glamorous for me now.
		
Click to expand...

As I was at the time (early '80s?) in a similar business to you,  when I went to the opening BETA fair in Cambridge and it's where I first met Gerry and Richard Brown,  and they'd just set up Abbey Saddlery having left the sinking Craftwares.  Excellent people and over the next 20 years,  I used them exclusively.  How Abbey Saddlery have grown,  and they now own Cotterells,  so I'm told!

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			As I was at the time (early '80s?) in a similar business to you,  when I went to the opening BETA fair in Cambridge and it's where I first met Gerry and Richard Brown,  and they'd just set up Abbey Saddlery having left the sinking Craftwares.  Excellent people and over the next 20 years,  I used them exclusively.  How Abbey Saddlery have grown,  and they now own Cotterells,  so I'm told!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I talk to Richard on a regular occasion.  It must have been 1982 as that's when Abbey started up I believe. I always remember Mrs Brown telling me at Beta at Sandown around 1988, "keep nibbling away at the cheese" I did and my own business has expanded beyond recognition!


----------

